# Can a 3m block wall be built on our boundary to replace temporary structure?



## Gervan (9 Aug 2012)

When we bought our semi-detached house the neighbouring property had a corrugated plastic wall and roof enclosing the L-shaped space at the back of the house. It is very much a temporary structure, and has been steadily decaying over the years. 
The corrugated plastic wall is on our joint boundary and just over 2m high. 
The area covered by the plastic roof would be about 20 sq.m, and adjoins a block-built (with a separate flat roof) extension of about the same size.
There is a hip-high brick or block wall with 3 piers to support the flat corrugated plastic roof.
The owner has now started to take down the corrugated plastic in order to build the wall up with blocks to at least 3m height, and put on a pitched roof, which will be even higher. It will significantly affect the light in our kitchen and sitting room, but the builder says no planning permission is needed or has been sought. 

Is this indeed exempted development? 
I thought there were some limitations as to building on the property line?

I have looked at the council regulations but as you can see, am no wiser.


----------



## Seagull (9 Aug 2012)

I'd suggest you contact the local council fairly urgently. They'll be able to tell you if it does need planning, and if it does, you've alerted them to unauthorised building works at a stage where it hasn't developed too far.


----------



## Docarch (9 Aug 2012)

If the neighbour is building up _off_ the boundary/party wall (and any part of it) - no real planning issue I'm afraid (well subjest to exempted development criteria) - it is a civil matter between the two of you!

Simply tell him to stop and/or tell him you do not consent to him building his new structure off the _party_ wall (you own the wall as well!). 

If he chooses not to stop or not to agree some sort of compromise with you, go and speak with your solicitior. 

If what he is building does somehow comply with exempted devleopment*, the local authoirty will not intervene just because he has built off the party wall, as I say above, that bit is a civil/legal matter.

* You can build a shed in your rear garden up to 25m.sq. with walls up to 3m high and if it has a pitched roof, the max height of the roof can be 4m, without planning permission (and subject to other criteria).


----------



## Leo (10 Aug 2012)

Is this to be a shed, or will it be attached to the house and used as livng space?

See the 'Exempted Development' section of the 2001 regulations for details of what is/is not exempt.


----------



## Gervan (10 Aug 2012)

They intend to use it as living space. It is basically an enclosed back yard which has been used for storage of odds and ends.
I have read through the exempted development pages, but my mind can't deal with legalese. Maybe there's a word for it, on the lines of dyslexia.
For example, is that 40 square meters worked out from inside or outside dimensions? And if there is a wall between two sections that doesn't count as "floor" area I suppose?


----------



## lowCO2design (10 Aug 2012)

Gervan said:


> The owner has now started to take down the corrugated plastic in order to build the wall up with bloc*ks to at least 3m height*, and put on a pitched roof, which will be even higher. It will significantly affect the light in our kitchen and sitting room, but the builder says no planning permission is needed or has been sought.


contact a local arch/eng to submit a letter to 


Building control &
Planning authority
outlining the height loss of light etc. 



or do it yourself..


----------



## Gervan (11 Aug 2012)

Have passed the matter on to the Council's Enforcement Section, with photographs. The wall is nearly up to roof height already, and the original flimsy structure gone; builders move faster than the council.
Now we just have to live with it until council action.


----------

